# My sweet Rain has lung cancer :-(



## Goldlove#2 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Rain is our first rescue. Our love/heart/family/comic relief/companion/sweet soul and so so much more. At first Dr. thought bladder infection, blastomytosis, allergies, fugus infection, but yesterday we received the diagnosis...my sweet rescue (As Good As Gold) Rain has cancer in her lungs. 

She stopped eating and has rapid breaths. She is currently getting enough oxygen, but the fever and shakes have set in. Beyond devastated! Everything is happening so fast.!!!! Her sister golden (not by blood) Mazy is trying to make us and Rain feel better. 

Rain was rescued from a thunderstorm around Peoria, IL about 5 years ago after being lost all summer...hence her name Rain. Yesterday when we left the hospital after receiving this sad news it was calmly "raining" outside. It has not rained in weeks. Today a cloudy day with drizzle. I know this is a sign somehow. My heart breaks and we are doing everything to make her as comfortable as possible.:crying:

Mazy (left), Rain (right)


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm so sad to read this. I hope you find the strength in Mazy and your family to get you through this difficult time. Love and kisses to Rain.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Again my condolences on this diagnosis. I actually foster for As Good as Gold and they are a wonderful organization. I'm glad that she found such a loving home with someone who cares for her so much. Take pictures and celebrate the time you have left with her if you are able. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We've been through cancer twice with our Goldens. Give Rain a hug and a kiss. Prayers. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Rain's diagnosis. 
Try to be strong for her and make the most of each every second you have with her.

She and Mazy are beautiful.


----------



## Goldlove#2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you for all your kind words and support. Rain crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Friday Nov.3. It has been a really really hard weekend. It is raining outside in honor of our girl. Loved her so much. Time will heal and she will live in our hearts forever.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Goldlove#2 said:


> Thank you for all your kind words and support. Rain crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Friday Nov.3. It has been a really really hard weekend. It is raining outside in honor of our girl. Loved her so much. Time will heal and she will live in our hearts forever.


My condolences on your loss of Rain. Run free sweet Rain.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sad with you. :crying:


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry. When you are ready, we would love to hear more about sweet Rain. RIP Rain.


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

I am so sorry about Rain. We lost our heart dog Jax (my avatar) on 10/19 due to HSA cancer. SO heartbreaking.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am sorry to read this. She was so lucky to be rescued by you and have such a lovely life


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry to read about Rain  . I pray you find comfort in her wonderful memories. Its raining here today too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m so sorry!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Goldlove#2 said:


> Thank you for all your kind words and support. Rain crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Friday Nov.3. It has been a really really hard weekend. It is raining outside in honor of our girl. Loved her so much. Time will heal and she will live in our hearts forever.


I'm sorry for your loss of your sweet Rain.


----------



## calipuppydad (Oct 18, 2017)

My heart goes out to you for the loss of Rain - my Golden Retriever too has terminal cancer in his lungs and I know exactly how you feel.


----------

